# Dunfanaghy Golf Club ,Donegal



## stevek1969 (Feb 23, 2012)

http://m614.photobucket.com/albumvi...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6eOc/A5gz3KzvKrzReV/fsE=
http://m614.photobucket.com/albumvi...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6eOc/A5gz3KzvKrzReV/fsE=
http://m614.photobucket.com/albumvi...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6eOc/A5gz3KzvKrzReV/fsE=
http://m614.photobucket.com/albumvi...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6eOc/A5gz3KzvKrzReV/fsE=

Played this hidden gem with my son on our recent family holiday at 5300 M its not long but a very good test of golf and at 25 euro a round fantastic value.
The first hole is a gentle opener at 310 m followed by a short par over a burn which goes thru the course but for me holes 9 and 10 were the best the 9th at 120 meters over Sheeps Haven bay was a fantastic par3 followed by the 10th at 275 meters, driveable if you take the tiger line across the bay, but sensible play was 3 wood wedge and take 4, the greens were superb with not many straight putts, they all had subtle puch bowls and elephants backs in them which made them very tricky.

Dunfanaghy golf club was designed by 6 time Open Champion Harry Vardon in 1906 and is one of 200 links courses in the world and offers a stiff challenge. The course has superb views of Sheeps Haven which you hit over at 9 and 10 Derryveagh Mountains in the background and the views from the 9th tee over Portnablagh Harbour are fantastic.

Dunfanaghy is a hidden gem as its 30 minutes from the nearest town of Letterkenny and is overshadowed by it neer neighbour Rosapenna with its 2 big courses, all in all Dunfanaghy is a fantastic holiday course a stiff test and great value for money


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2012)

must get the brother to take a run to it during the summer. will keep an eye out for the opens! always good to play new courses. this is just up the road from me.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was seriously considering joining there this year, it is a lovely course and enjoy it every time I play it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 24, 2012)

Value for money and the views were superb,would definately go an play it again


----------



## kevinmarkham (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea, a good holiday links. Doesn't have the muscle of Rosapenna or Portsalon, as steve points out, but that one golden corner that sees you hitting over sea is wonderful. Elsewhere it's much flatter so you'll get well battered by the wind

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157621846219889/


----------



## thecraw (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like my kinda course.  Has a Dunaverty look about it!


----------



## Heidi (Mar 9, 2012)

My wee bruv is a country member - he paid something like 1000 euros for a lifetime membership about 8 years ago - absolute bargain. He's in Donegal twice if not three times a year, so defo value for money.

I have not played it yet! hopefully sort that out this year


----------

